# Tuna. Tuna. Tuna. I had no idea!!!



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*This boy went TUUUUUUNA catching for the first time. 

The Tuna Heart Taste's Fantastic!!!!!

The Tuna Liver was Okay, I will cook it next time.

The Eye Ball Jury is still out, that liquid was one of a kind, next time I will confirm.

First Impressions are not always accurate.

The Harness presented an Avenue of Discovery!

I now know I can!!!

Next Time!!!

Will Be a Reality!!!!


PS: Mike Pittman is the MAN!!!!!*


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

No pic, no proof Tom:whistling::laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Jason said:


> No pic, no proof Tom


*Jason, I am going to take your BS reply and stick it full of Photos.*
*Watch for it, as it currently under author~ship.*


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

BananaTom said:


> View attachment 49571


Bam. In your face Jason...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Not BANG!!!!!! DANG!!!!!!!! Nice haul Tom! So when is the sushi party????


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Jason, there were 6 of us. The official post is under connstruction by others, and will posted soon.*


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

HA! Sorry Jason but that was funny. We all get "OWNED" once in a while and I think your number was up. Too funny guys and great catch Tom!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

devinsdad said:


> HA! Sorry Jason but that was funny. We all get "OWNED" once in a while and I think your number was up. Too funny guys and great catch Tom!


Tom's use ta getting a hard time!!! I'm soft in my old age, a few years ago I would a really given him a hard time:thumbsup: Hey wait, that sounds like an add fer Viagra:blink::blink::blink::thumbup:


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

Jason said:


> Tom's use ta getting a hard time!!! I'm soft in my old age, a few years ago I would a really given him a hard time:thumbsup: Hey wait, that sounds like an add fer Viagra:blink::blink::blink::thumbup:


Ha that was funny.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Awesome haul of tuners!


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

great pic. ...can't wait to see more. Glad you guys were able to have such a good trip come outa this
:thumbsup:
Jimmie


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

The post is on its way. The dang video is so large I've had a hell of a time uploading it. Its gonna be well worth all of my anguish tho!


----------

